# Post Up your favorite pic



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't know about you, but I'm a bit of a shutter bug!
And most of you know by now how much I like to see your pics and I'm sure others do too, so post up your favorite shots from this past season.

Maybe it's just a cool dawn break over the marsh, a pic that reminds you of good times and good company or maybe it's a just a nice hunt pic. Post away!! Let's see them!!

Here's one of my faves... kinda captured the moment. 

three in... three down.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Well that's my favorite pics right there

I didn't get very many pics fro mteh field because our spot was really sandy and I didn't want to ruin my camera but here's my favorite one, I'm sure you can guess why


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here a pic of my weim Skyler on a duck retrieve at a friends marsh/field. For my first season duck hunting, it was fun. . .looking forward to the coming years of upland/waterfowl.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

my favorites usually involve familly and friends. Here is my son on his first ever duck hunt. It was mid november but the temps rose and my cousin and I decided to give up on the deer hunting and take Mikey out for his first trip.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

jan 1st 2005. first bird of the year and first collar/band

nice pics brandon  thats the way to get'em started


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Right at the end of shooting time in Lenox Twp about 6 years ago. Unfortunately the kid in the picture, 16 then, has turned into a menace to society. I tried and tried and tried, but failed at keeping him out of trouble.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Great shots!
That first "anything" is always a milestone to remember!

the first retrieve,
the first hunt, band...

-------------------------
I know there has to be some more out there - let's see them!

didn't someone have a shot of a goldeneye just off the water catching a load 2's?! Was that you Caddis?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Branta, love the pic you started this thread with. I'll add this one.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice pics folks!

Wish I could figure out how to post pics on this site, I'd put a few up from the past season.


----------



## Herd Bull (May 13, 2004)

Sable's first goose hunt at 12 month's. I think the geese are bigger than her.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Duckcommander101, I sent you a PM on how to post pics.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

HH- what's the scoop on your band (your COA)? Was that the one you picked up on the bay?

and nice.... Bass!  

Now don't be posting anymore pics of those smelly finned critters in this forum! feathers only please!  (just kidding)

Bull- what kind of blind is that?


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

another one. this was the late hunt this year. God I hope that place isnt finished developing next season.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

This was my first duck hunt. killed a goose and a GWT.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Wow guys these are alll some great pics........all fired up after seeing all of em. Was looking thru the computer trying to find some pics and the only one I could find was a pic of the bufflehead I got mounted for me......not quite as stunning as alot of the others but its a pic just the same! The guy that mounted it for me is just dabbling with the whole mounting thing and I thought it turned out pretty good. Looks even better cause he didn't charge me for it. 







[/IMG]


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

My hunting partner wont let me post pics  This will give you a taste of the action we had this past year.

Late season mallards









Early season bag


----------



## Herd Bull (May 13, 2004)

Branta,


The only info I have on the blind is it say's North Peace on it. I bought it last year on close out at D&R Sports in Kalamazoo. It was the last one they had.
It is very well built. Material is wind proof and water proof and the frame is aluminum. It sets up in less than a minute and folds down to about 1 ft x 4 ft and stores in a bag that came with it. I have hunted 3 people out of it. Works great with a heater in it on those super cold days.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Branta said:


> HH- what's the scoop on your band (your COA)? Was that the one you picked up on the bay?


Yep that's the one. It was banded in Thunder Bay, Ont. and was hatched in 2002 or earlier.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

From this season


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

My family picture....and my favorite!







http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/541/10348AR008302-med.JPG


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Three bands and a collar in one day. A personal best that I don't think I will ever beat.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Although I believe there is a pic of MY back here already  

I'll dig out a few to share...

*Dad, Gramp and I in Tennessee*


















*Look in the trees, there are TWO bald eagles*


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

*This is a black-x-mallard hybrid*









*Black showin' off BLING*


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

*The MONSTER Mallard, next to Ginger, my 73# lab*









*Ginger, and yes, those are LIVE geese in the pond*


















*MY LIMIT*









*Pair of layouts in the spread*


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Great photo's safety man and great looking dog!


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Figured I would add this one as well. A lot more in my gallery, don't want to post everything. I'm waiting for some more as well.


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

...couple from the past season


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I can't show you my all time favorite as my computer crashed a couple weeks ago along with most of my best photos but here's a couple, most have already seen these. Hen mallard with a rolex. :lol: 



















Kevlar


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

This one ain't bad either...


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

One more everyone will appreciate!


----------



## beerun (Mar 8, 2005)

here you go goosebustr


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow, great pics everyone! Wish I still had my digi, or a scanner for that reason.... Eh, maybe next year. 


Jethro, I really like that second pic. Something about it just appeals to me.


----------



## books (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is a picture I took yesterday. I guess it is a bird feeder.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i saw a bunch of bluebills and redheads today as well as some i couldnt id. i got the camera out and thought i could get closer and get a good pic. as i messed around with the camera and tried to get closer they moved out so far it wasnt even worth taking a pic. maybe tommorow.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Here's a few of my favorites:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

...... and a few more:










Then there's the Team V pics:


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

found one last one


----------

